# Usb 2.0 trouble again



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

Hi, i have created a similar post to this, however, things on my pc have changed since then.

At the moment, my usb 2.0 drives arnt working correctly, i get the generic message saying "ure usb device can run faster etc"

i have freshly installed SP2 and my motherboard is an Asus P4S800MX-SE


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

steviedee said:


> Hi, i have created a similar post to this, however, things on my pc have changed since then.
> 
> At the moment, my usb 2.0 drives arnt working correctly, i get the generic message saying "ure usb device can run faster etc"
> 
> i have freshly installed SP2 and my motherboard is an Asus P4S800MX-SE


G'Day,
You mention that you have just reinstalled SP2. Was this due to a completely 'fresh' or 'repair' reinstall of your Windows® installation?
If it was, then you will have to reinstall *all* the drivers from the motherboard disc, and if the USB 2.0 is a PCI Card, the Drivers for that will have to be reinstalled too.
I have found this site to be invaluable in sorting out these types of issues.
The site is "Drivers Headquarters" that has an on-line scan engine that will scan your computer and report on any outdated/missing Drivers with download links to get them.

Try these suggestions and post back with the results.


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

hi,it was a windows repair.

also, when i go into add hardwre wizard, it does detect that the driver needs to be installed, so i ask it to do everything automatically and it does it fine, the driver installs. but then, the usb dosnt work! it says it works, for example it recognizes the right thing and says its installed it correctly, but it dosnt show up or anything on the desktop, so i cant access it.

ps. this problem may be related to the fact that i cannot start my pc with mass storage devices such as external hard drives plugged in. They must be turned off or the computer will not get past the motherboards splash screen


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Did you reinstall all the Drivers from the Motherboard CD as suggested?


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

no, i no longer have that cd


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

OK try going to the link I gave you before, and you ought to be able to get everything you need there.


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

ok, ill also create a system restore in case the usbs begin not to work again


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Let us know the outcome please.


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

i have a Asus P4S800 MX-SE Motheboard, so i chose family "S800" but it dosnt have my "model"


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

What Socket do you have?


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

not sure sorry


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

OK do you knoe what CPU you have on board?


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

Pentium 4 3.0Ghz (thats all i know)


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

OK give me a couple of minutes and I'll see what I can find for you.

In the meantime, I suggest that you go to the link "Everest™Home Edition" in my signature; read the instructions and download the program [its free].
Once installed, go in to the "Computer Section" under 'Summary', and post all the details about your system specs just incase I need more info.

Thanks.


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer STEVIEDEE (Steviedee)
Generator steve
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2006-12-17
Time 17:53


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name STEVIEDEE (Steviedee)
User Name steve

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
 Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset SiS 661FX/GX
System Memory 1024 MB (DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type AMI (12/19/05)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter RADEON 9550 Secondary (256 MB)
Video Adapter RADEON 9550 (256 MB)
3D Accelerator ATI Radeon 9550 (RV350)
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (14471311)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter SiS 7012 Audio Device

Storage:
IDE Controller SiS PCI IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller SCSI/RAID Host Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive ST3200826A (186 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive ST3120022A (120 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Disk Drive ST320082 6A USB Device (186 GB, USB)
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B (DVD+R9:4x, DVD+RW:16x/8x, DVD-RW:16x/6x, DVD-RAM:5x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:40x/24x/40x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
Optical Drive LG9211O ZED704Z SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-352B (DVD:16x, CD:52x/24x/52x DVD-ROM/CD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 73280 MB (46491 MB free)
D: (NTFS) 190779 MB (39432 MB free)
H: (NTFS) 190779 MB (12121 MB free)
Total Size 444.2 GB (95.7 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter MAC Bridge Miniport - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Network Adapter SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB Adapter(SMC2662W) (192.168.0.6)

Peripherals:
Printer \\USER-H7N5HWUJLD\Lexmark E210
USB1 Controller SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
USB1 Controller SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
USB1 Controller SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
USB2 Controller SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
USB Device Generic USB Hub
USB Device SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB Adapter(SMC2662W) #4
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device

Problems & Suggestions:
Problem Disk free space is only 6% on drive H:.


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor American Megatrends Inc.
Version 1007.008
Release Date 12/19/2005
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, AGP, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Manufacturer System manufacturer
Product System Product Name
Version System Version
Serial Number System Serial Number
Universal Unique ID F8A48371-1775DA11-95E8222B-56AFCB96
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer ASUSTeK Computer INC.
Product P4S800-MX SE
Version Rev 1.xx
Serial Number MB-1234567890

[ Chassis ]

Chassis Properties:
Manufacturer Chassis Manufacture
Version Chassis Version
Serial Number Chassis Serial Number
Asset Tag Asset-1234567890
Chassis Type Desktop Case
Chassis Lock Present
Boot-Up State Safe
Power Supply State Safe
Thermal State Safe
Security Status None

[ Memory Controller ]

Memory Controller Properties:
Error Detection Method None
Error Correction None
Supported Memory Interleave 1-Way
Current Memory Interleave 1-Way
Supported Memory Speeds 70ns, 60ns, 50ns
Supported Memory Types SIMM, DIMM, SDRAM
Supported Memory Voltages 3.3V
Maximum Memory Module Size 1024 MB
Memory Slots 2

[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz ]

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer Intel
Version Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
Serial Number To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Asset Tag To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Part Number To Be Filled By O.E.M.
External Clock 200 MHz
Maximum Clock 3800 MHz
Current Clock 3000 MHz
Type Central Processor
Voltage 1.3 V
Status Enabled
Socket Designation Socket 478

[ Caches / L1-Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Varies with Memory Address
Maximum Size 16 KB
Installed Size 16 KB
Supported SRAM Type Pipeline Burst
Current SRAM Type Pipeline Burst
Error Correction Single-bit ECC
Socket Designation L1-Cache

[ Caches / L2-Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Varies with Memory Address
Maximum Size 1024 KB
Installed Size 1024 KB
Supported SRAM Type Pipeline Burst
Current SRAM Type Pipeline Burst
Error Correction Single-bit ECC
Socket Designation L2-Cache

[ Caches / L3-Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Disabled
Maximum Size 0 KB
Installed Size 0 KB
Socket Designation L3-Cache

[ Memory Modules / DIMM0 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation DIMM0
Type DIMM, SDRAM
Installed Size 512 MB
Enabled Size 512 MB

[ Memory Modules / DIMM1 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation DIMM1
Type DIMM, SDRAM
Installed Size 512 MB
Enabled Size 512 MB

[ Memory Devices / DIMM0 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type SDRAM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 512 MB
Total Width 72-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM0
Bank Locator BANK0
Manufacturer Manufacturer0
Serial Number SerNum0
Asset Tag AssetTagNum0
Part Number PartNum0

[ Memory Devices / DIMM1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type SDRAM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 512 MB
Total Width 72-bit
Data Width  64-bit
Device Locator DIMM1
Bank Locator BANK1
Manufacturer Manufacturer1
Serial Number SerNum1
Asset Tag AssetTagNum1
Part Number PartNum1

[ System Slots / AGP ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation AGP
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Short

[ System Slots / PCI1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI1
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Short

[ System Slots / PCI2 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI2
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Short

[ System Slots / PCI3 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI3
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Short

[ Port Connectors / PS/2 Mouse ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Mouse Port
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator PS/2 Mouse
External Connector Type PS/2

[ Port Connectors / PS/2 Keyboard ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Keyboard Port
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator PS/2 Keyboard
External Connector Type PS/2

[ Port Connectors / USB1 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB1
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB2 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB2
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB3 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB3
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB4 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB4
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB5 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB5
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB6 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB6
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB7 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB7
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB8 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB8
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / LPT 1 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Parallel Port ECP/EPP
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator LPT 1
External Connector Type DB-25 pin male

[ Port Connectors / COM 1 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Serial Port 16550A Compatible
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator COM 1
External Connector Type DB-9 pin male

[ Port Connectors / Joy Stick ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Joystick Port
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator Joy Stick
External Connector Type DB-15 pin female

[ Port Connectors / Midi and GamePort ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type MIDI Port
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator Midi and GamePort
External Connector Type DB-15 pin female

[ Port Connectors / FP AUDIO ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator FP AUDIO
External Connector Type Mini-jack (headphones)

[ Port Connectors / SPDIF Out ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator SPDIF Out
External Connector Type On-Board Sound Input from CD-ROM

[ Port Connectors / Audio Mic In ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Connector Type  None
External Reference Designator Audio Mic In
External Connector Type Mini-jack (headphones)

[ Port Connectors / Audio Line In ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator Audio Line In
External Connector Type Mini-jack (headphones)

[ Port Connectors / Audio Line Out ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator Audio Line Out
External Connector Type Mini-jack (headphones)

[ Port Connectors / LAN ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Network Port
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator LAN
External Connector Type RJ-45

[ Port Connectors / AUX ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Reference Designator AUX
Internal Connector Type On-Board Sound Input from CD-ROM
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / CD ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Reference Designator CD
Internal Connector Type On-Board Sound Input from CD-ROM
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / PRI_IDE ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator PRI_IDE
Internal Connector Type On-Board IDE
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / SEC_IDE ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator SEC_IDE
Internal Connector Type On-Board IDE
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / FLOPPY ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator FLOPPY
Internal Connector Type On-Board Floppy
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / CHA_FAN ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator CHA_FAN
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / CPU_FAN ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator CPU_FAN
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / ATXPWR ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator ATXPWR
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / SATA1 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator SATA1
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / SATA2 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator SATA2
External Connector Type None

[ On-Board Devices / Onboard Ethernet ]

On-Board Device Properties:
Description Onboard Ethernet


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4
CPU Alias Prescott
CPU Stepping D0
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F34h

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 2991.19 MHz (original: 3000 MHz)
CPU Multiplier 15.0x
CPU FSB 199.41 MHz (original: 200 MHz)
Memory Bus 166.18 MHz

CPU Cache:
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 16 KB
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 63-0708-000001-00101111-121905-SIS661FX$A0211041_BIOS DATE: 12/19/05 22:39:30 VER: 08.00.10
Motherboard Name Unknown

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset SiS 661FX/GX
Memory Timings 2.5-3-3-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

SPD Memory Modules:
DIMM1: Kingmax MPXC22D-38KT3R-FHA 512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (2.5-4-4-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)
DIMM2: Micron Tech. 512 MB PC2700 DDR SDRAM (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 12/19/05
Video BIOS Date 04/11/08
DMI BIOS Version 1007.008

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter Gigabyte Radeon 9550
GPU Code Name RV350 (AGP 8x 1002 / 4153, Rev 00)
GPU Clock 250 MHz (original: 250 MHz)
Memory Clock 196 MHz (original: 200 MHz)


--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Management Properties:
Current Power Source AC Line
Battery Status No Battery
Full Battery Lifetime Unknown
Remaining Battery Lifetime Unknown


--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type Winbond W83647HF (ISA 290h)

Temperatures:
Motherboard 46 °C (115 °F)
CPU 45 °C (113 °F)
Aux 47 °C (117 °F)
Seagate ST3120022A 52 °C (126 °F)
Seagate ST3200826A 46 °C (115 °F)

Cooling Fans:
CPU 3125 RPM

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.05 V
Aux 3.42 V
+3.3 V 3.26 V
+5 V 5.51 V
+12 V 12.46 V
-12 V 1.87 V
-5 V -7.41 V
+5 V Standby 4.97 V
VBAT Battery 0.06 V
Debug Info F FF D8 FF
Debug Info T 46 45 47
Debug Info V 9C D6 CC CD CD CC 06 (03)


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
CPU Alias Prescott
CPU Stepping D0
Instruction Set x86, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Original Clock 3000 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 14x / 15x
Engineering Sample No
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 16 KB
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Multi CPU:
Motherboard ID SiS
CPU #0 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz, 2993 MHz
CPU #1 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz, 2993 MHz

CPU Physical Info:
Package Type 478 Pin uPGA
Package Size 3.50 cm x 3.50 cm
Transistors 125 million
Process Technology 7M, 90 nm, CMOS, Cu, Low-K Inter-Layer, High-K Gate, Strained Si
Die Size 112 mm2
Core Voltage 1.4 V
I/O Voltage 1.4 V
Typical Power 89 - 103 W (depending on clock speed)
Maximum Power 109 - 127 W (depending on clock speed)

CPU Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm

CPU Utilization:
CPU #1 / HTT Unit #1 0 %
CPU #1 / HTT Unit #2 32 %


--------[ CPUID ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPUID Properties:
CPUID Manufacturer GenuineIntel
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F34h
IA Brand ID 00h (Unknown)
Platform ID 0Fh (Socket 478)
IA CPU Serial Number Unknown
Microcode Update Revision 17
HTT / CMP Units 2 / 1

Instruction Set:
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T) Not Supported
Alternate Instruction Set Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Professional Not Supported
AMD Enhanced 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD Extended MMX Not Supported
Cyrix Extended MMX Not Supported
IA-64 Not Supported
IA MMX Supported
IA SSE Supported
IA SSE 2 Supported
IA SSE 3 Supported
CLFLUSH Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG8B Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG16B Instruction Not Supported
Conditional Move Instruction Supported
MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction  Supported
RDTSCP Instruction Not Supported
SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction Not Supported
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction Supported
VIA FEMMS Instruction Not Supported

Security Features:
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE) Not Supported
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB) Not Supported
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG) Not Supported
Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine Not Supported
Processor Serial Number (PSN) Not Supported

Power Management Features:
Automatic Clock Control Supported
Enhanced Halt State (C1E) Not Supported
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS) Not Supported
Frequency ID Control Not Supported
LongRun Not Supported
LongRun Table Interface Not Supported
PowerSaver 1.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 2.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 3.0 Not Supported
Processor Duty Cycle Control Supported
Software Thermal Control Not Supported
Temperature Sensing Diode Not Supported
Thermal Monitor 1 Supported
Thermal Monitor 2 Not Supported
Thermal Monitoring Not Supported
Thermal Trip Not Supported
Voltage ID Control Not Supported

CPUID Features:
36-bit Page Size Extension Supported
Address Region Registers (ARR) Not Supported
CPL Qualified Debug Store Supported
Debug Trace Store Supported
Debugging Extension Supported
Fast Save & Restore Supported
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) Supported, Enabled
L1 Context ID Supported
Local APIC On Chip Supported
Machine Check Architecture (MCA) Supported
Machine Check Exception (MCE) Supported
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR) Not Supported
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) Supported
Model Specific Registers (MSR) Supported
Page Attribute Table (PAT) Supported
Page Global Extension Supported
Page Size Extension (PSE) Supported
Pending Break Event Supported
Physical Address Extension (PAE) Supported
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica) Not Supported
Self-Snoop Supported
Time Stamp Counter (TSC) Supported
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool) Not Supported
Virtual Mode Extension Supported

CPUID Registers (CPU #1):
CPUID 00000000 00000005-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
CPUID 00000001 00000F34-00020800-0000441D-BFEBFBFF
CPUID 00000002  605B5001-00000000-00000000-007C7040
CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000004 00004121-01C0003F-0000001F-00000000
CPUID 00000005 00000040-00000040-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000002 20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020
CPUID 80000003 286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75
CPUID 80000004 20342029-20555043-30302E33-007A4847
CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-04006040-00000000
CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000008 00002024-00000000-00000000-00000000

CPUID Registers (CPU #2 Virtual):
CPUID 00000000 00000005-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
CPUID 00000001 00000F34-01020800-0000441D-BFEBFBFF
CPUID 00000002 605B5001-00000000-00000000-007C7040
CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000004 00004121-01C0003F-0000001F-00000000
CPUID 00000005 00000040-00000040-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000002 20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020
CPUID 80000003 286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75
CPUID 80000004 20342029-20555043-30302E33-007A4847
CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-04006040-00000000
CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000008 00002024-00000000-00000000-00000000

MSR Registers:
MSR 00000017 000A-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000002A 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000002C 0000-0000-0F12-010F
MSR 0000008B 0000-0017-0000-0000
MSR 0000019A 0000-0000-0000-0002
MSR 0000019B 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000019C 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 000001A0 0000-0000-2084-0089


--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 63-0708-000001-00101111-121905-SIS661FX$A0211041_BIOS DATE: 12/19/05 22:39:30 VER: 08.00.10
Motherboard Name Unknown

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel NetBurst
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock  200 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 800 MHz
Bandwidth 6400 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type DDR SDRAM
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 167 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 333 MHz
Bandwidth 2667 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties:
Bus Type SiS MuTIOL
Bus Width 16-bit


--------[ Memory ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Physical Memory:
Total 1023 MB
Used 442 MB
Free 580 MB
Utilization 43 %

Swap Space:
Total 2464 MB
Used 385 MB
Free 2079 MB
Utilization 16 %

Virtual Memory:
Total 3487 MB
Used 827 MB
Free 2660 MB
Utilization 24 %

Physical Address Extension (PAE):
Supported by Operating System Yes
Supported by CPU Yes
Active No


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ DIMM1: Kingmax MPXC22D-38KT3R-FHA ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Kingmax MPXC22D-38KT3R-FHA
Serial Number None
Module Size 512 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR SDRAM
Memory Speed PC3200 (200 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 2.5
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 200 MHz 2.5-4-4-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 133 MHz 2.0-3-3-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Not Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Kingmax Inc.
Product Information http://www.kingmax.com/product/pro_newp.htm

[ DIMM2: Micron Tech. (512 MB PC2700 DDR SDRAM) ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Micron Tech.
Serial Number None
Module Size 512 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR SDRAM
Memory Speed PC2700 (166 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 2.5
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 166 MHz 2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 133 MHz 2.0-3-3-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Not Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Micron Technology, Inc.
Product Information http://www.micron.com/products/category.jsp?path=/DRAM


--------[ Chipset ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ North Bridge: SiS 661FX/GX ]

North Bridge Properties:
North Bridge SiS 661FX/GX
Revision 11

Memory Timings:
CAS Latency (CL) 2.5T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 3T
RAS Precharge (tRP) 3T
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 6T

Memory Slots:
DRAM Slot #1 512 MB (DDR SDRAM)
DRAM Slot #2 512 MB (DDR SDRAM)

Integrated Graphics Controller:
Graphics Controller Type SiS 330 Mirage
Graphics Controller Status Enabled

AGP Controller:
AGP Version 3.05
AGP Status Enabled
AGP Device Gigabyte Radeon 9550
AGP Aperture Size  64 MB
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 4x, 8x
Current AGP Speed 8x
Fast-Write Not Supported
Side Band Addressing Supported, Enabled

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation
Product Information http://www.sis.com/products/index.htm#chipsets
Driver Download http://www.sis.com/download

[ South Bridge: SiS 964 ]

South Bridge Properties:
South Bridge SiS 964
Revision 36

AC'97 Audio Controller:
Audio Controller Type SiS 7012
Codec Name Avance Logic ALC655
Codec ID 414C4760h
S/PDIF Output Supported

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation
Product Information http://www.sis.com/products/index.htm#chipsets
Driver Download http://www.sis.com/download


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type AMI
System BIOS Date 12/19/05
Video BIOS Date 04/11/08

BIOS Manufacturer:
Company Name American Megatrends Inc.
Product Information http://www.ami.com/amibios
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

Problems & Suggestions:
Suggestion Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!


--------[ Windows Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ RADEON 9550 Secondary ]

Video Adapter Properties:
Device Description RADEON 9550 Secondary
Adapter String RADEON 9550
BIOS String BK-ATI VER008.017D.031.000
Chip Type ATI RADEON 9550 Secondary AGP (0x4173)
DAC Type Internal DAC(400MHz)
Installed Drivers ati2dvag (6.14.10.6648)
Memory Size 256 MB

Video Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name  ATI Technologies Inc.
Product Information http://www.ati.com/products/gamer.html
Driver Download http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html

[ RADEON 9550 ]

Video Adapter Properties:
Device Description RADEON 9550
Adapter String RADEON 9550
BIOS String BK-ATI VER008.017D.031.000
Chip Type ATI RADEON 9550 AGP (0x4153)
DAC Type Internal DAC(400MHz)
Installed Drivers ati2dvag (6.14.10.6648)
Memory Size 256 MB

Video Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name ATI Technologies Inc.
Product Information http://www.ati.com/products/gamer.html
Driver Download http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html


--------[ PCI / AGP Video ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ATI Radeon 9550 (RV350) Video Adapter
ATI Radeon 9550 (RV350) 3D Accelerator


--------[ GPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ AGP 8x: Gigabyte Radeon 9550 ]

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter Gigabyte Radeon 9550
GPU Code Name RV350
PCI Device 1002 / 4153
Transistors 76 million
Process Technology 0.13u
Bus Type AGP 8x @ 8x
Memory Size 256 MB
GPU Clock 250 MHz (original: 250 MHz)
RAMDAC Clock 400 MHz
Pixel Pipelines 4
TMU Per Pipeline 1
Vertex Shaders 2 (v2.0)
Pixel Shaders 1 (v2.0)
DirectX Hardware Support DirectX v9.0
Pixel Fillrate 1000 MPixel/s
Texel Fillrate 1000 MTexel/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type DDR
Bus Width 128-bit
Real Clock 196 MHz (DDR) (original: 200 MHz)
Effective Clock 392 MHz
Bandwidth 6272 MB/s

Memory Timings:
CAS Latency (CL) 3T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 4T
RAS Precharge (tRP)  5T
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 8T
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) 14T
RAS To RAS Delay (tRRD) 3T
Write Recovery Time (tWR) 2T

Graphics Processor Manufacturer:
Company Name ATI Technologies Inc.
Product Information http://www.ati.com/products/gamer.html
Driver Download http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html

ATI GPU Registers:
ati-00F8 10000000
ati-0140 00000071
ati-0144 1A191211
ati-0148 CFFFC000
ati-0154 F0000000
ati-0158 31320032
ati-0178 00001017
ati-01C0 07FF0000
ati-4018 00010011
ati-CLKIND-0A 03251D04
ati-CLKIND-0B 48001A00
ati-CLKIND-0C 0400BC30
ati-CLKIND-0D 00A07FFA
ati-CLKIND-0E 04002400
ati-CLKIND-0F 00000000
ati-CLKIND-12 00031212
ati-MCIND-6C 00000000


--------[ Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] ]

Monitor Properties:
Monitor Name Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]
Monitor ID BNQ7681
Model BenQ T904
Manufacture Date Week 47 / 2004
Serial Number 14471311
Max. Visible Display Size 38 cm x 30 cm (19.1")
Picture Aspect Ratio 4:3
Horizontal Frequency 31 - 83 kHz
Vertical Frequency 56 - 76 Hz
Gamma 2.20
DPMS Mode Support Standby, Suspend, Active-Off


--------[ Desktop ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Desktop Properties:
Device Technology Raster Display
Resolution 1280 x 1024
Color Depth 32-bit
Color Planes 1
Font Resolution 96 dpi
Pixel Width / Height 36 / 36
Pixel Diagonal 51
Vertical Refresh Rate 60 Hz
Desktop Wallpaper C:\Documents and Settings\steve\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp

Desktop Effects:
Combo-Box Animation Enabled
Drop Shadow Effect Enabled
Flat Menu Effect Disabled
Font Smoothing Enabled
Full Window Dragging Enabled
Gradient Window Title Bars Enabled
Hide Menu Access Keys Enabled
Hot Tracking Effect Disabled
Icon Title Wrapping Disabled
List-Box Smooth Scrolling Enabled
Menu Animation Enabled
Menu Fade Effect Enabled
Minimize/Restore Animation Enabled
Mouse Cursor Shadow Enabled
Selection Fade Effect Enabled
ShowSounds Accessibility Feature Disabled
ToolTip Animation Enabled
ToolTip Fade Effect Enabled
Windows Plus! Extension Disabled

Problems & Suggestions:
Problem At least 85 Hz vertical refresh rate is recommended for classic (CRT) displays.


--------[ Multi-Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

\\.\DISPLAY1 Yes (0,0) (1280,1024)


--------[ Windows Audio ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

midi-out.0 0001 0066 Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth
mixer.0 0001 0068 Realtek AC97 Audio
wave-in.0 0001 0065 Realtek AC97 Audio
wave-out.0 0001 0064 Realtek AC97 Audio


--------[ PCI / PnP Audio ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SiS 7012 Audio Device PCI


--------[ Windows Storage ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Floppy disk drive ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Floppy disk drive
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File flpydisk.inf

[ ST3120022A ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ST3120022A
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

Disk Device Physical Info:
Manufacturer Seagate
Hard Disk Name Barracuda 7200.7 120022
Form Factor 3.5"
Formatted Capacity 120 GB
Disks 2
Recording Surfaces 3
Physical Dimensions 146.56 x 101.85 x 26.1 mm
Max. Weight 635 g
Average Rotational Latency 4.16 ms
Rotational Speed 7200 RPM
Max. Internal Data Rate 683 Mbit/s
Average Seek 8.5 ms
Interface Ultra-ATA/100
Buffer-to-Host Data Rate 100 MB/s
Buffer Size 2 MB
Spin-Up Time 10 sec

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Seagate Technology LLC
Product Information http://www.seagate.com/products

[ ST320082 6A USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ST320082 6A USB Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Seagate Technology LLC
Product Information http://www.seagate.com/products

[ ST3200826A ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ST3200826A
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Seagate Technology LLC
Product Information http://www.seagate.com/products

[ HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf

Optical Drive Properties:
Manufacturer Hitachi-LG
Device Type DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM
Interface ATAPI

Writing Speeds:
DVD+R9 Dual Layer 4x
DVD+R 16x
DVD+RW 8x
DVD-R 16x
DVD-RW  6x
DVD-RAM 5x
CD-R 40x
CD-RW 24x

Reading Speeds:
DVD-ROM 16x
CD-ROM 40x

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name LG Electronics
Product Information http://www.lge.com/catalog/proddivergent?categoryId=CTG1000500
Firmware Download http://www.lge.com/support/software.jsp

[ LG9211O ZED704Z SCSI CdRom Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description LG9211O ZED704Z SCSI CdRom Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf

[ SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-352B ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-352B
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf

Optical Drive Properties:
Manufacturer Samsung
Device Type DVD-ROM/CD-RW
Interface ATAPI

Writing Speeds:
CD-R 52x
CD-RW 24x

Reading Speeds:
DVD-ROM 16x
CD-ROM 52x

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Samsung
Product Information http://product.samsung.com/cgi-bin/...type.jsp?prod_path=/Computers+and+Related/ODD
Firmware Download http://product.samsung.com/cgi-bin/...rse_cat_path=/Computers and Related/ODD&type=

[ Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6

[ Secondary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 15
Port 0170-0177
Port 0376-0376

[ SiS PCI IDE Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS PCI IDE Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
Port FFA0-FFAF

[ Standard floppy disk controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard floppy disk controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File fdc.inf

Device Resources:
DMA 02
IRQ 06
Port 03F0-03F5
Port 03F7-03F7

[ SCSI/RAID Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SCSI/RAID Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 09
Port FFE0-FFEF


--------[ Logical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A: Removable Disk 
C: Local Disk NTFS 73280 MB 26789 MB 46491 MB 63 % 1C62-5EB3
D: (Seagate) Local Disk NTFS 190779 MB 151347 MB 39432 MB 21 % E8B6-5025
E: Optical Drive 
F: Optical Drive 
G: Optical Drive 
H: (BlueEye) Local Disk NTFS 190779 MB 178658 MB 12121 MB 6 % 86BB-BCE8


--------[ Physical Drives ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Drive #1 - ST3120022A (111 GB) ]

#1 (Active) NTFS C: 0 MB 73280 MB

[ Drive #2 - ST3200826A (186 GB) ]

#1 (Active) NTFS D: (Seagate) 0 MB 190779 MB

[ Drive #3 - ST320082 6A USB Device (186 GB) ]

#1 NTFS H: (BlueEye) 0 MB 190779 MB


--------[ Optical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B ]

Optical Drive Properties:
Device Description HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B
Manufacturer Hitachi-LG
Device Type DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM
Interface ATAPI

Writing Speeds:
DVD+R9 Dual Layer 4x
DVD+R 16x
DVD+RW 8x
DVD-R 16x
DVD-RW 6x
DVD-RAM 5x
CD-R 40x
CD-RW 24x

Reading Speeds:
DVD-ROM 16x
CD-ROM 40x

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name LG Electronics
Product Information http://www.lge.com/catalog/proddivergent?categoryId=CTG1000500
Firmware Download http://www.lge.com/support/software.jsp

[ SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-352B ]

Optical Drive Properties:
Device Description SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-352B
Manufacturer Samsung
Device Type DVD-ROM/CD-RW
Interface ATAPI

Writing Speeds:
CD-R 52x
CD-RW 24x

Reading Speeds:
DVD-ROM 16x
CD-ROM 52x

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Samsung
Product Information http://product.samsung.com/cgi-bin/...type.jsp?prod_path=/Computers+and+Related/ODD
Firmware Download http://product.samsung.com/cgi-bin/...rse_cat_path=/Computers and Related/ODD&type=

[ LG9211O ZED704Z SCSI CdRom Device ]

Optical Drive Properties:
Device Description LG9211O ZED704Z SCSI CdRom Device


--------[ ASPI ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

00 00 00 Optical Drive SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-352B 
00 01 00 Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163 B 
00 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 
01 00 00 Disk Drive ST312002 2A 
01 01 00 Disk Drive ST320082 6A 
01 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 
02 00 00 Optical Drive LG9211O ZED704Z 1.0 
02 07 00 Host Adapter aqoz1xe4 


--------[ ATA ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ ST3120022A (5JT490LS) ]

ATA Device Properties:
Model ID ST3120022A
Serial Number 5JT490LS
Revision 8.01
Parameters 232579 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 512 bytes per sector
LBA Sectors 234439535
Buffer 2 MB
Multiple Sectors 16
ECC Bytes 4
Max. PIO Transfer Mode PIO 4
Max. UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Active UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Unformatted Capacity 114472 MB

ATA Device Features:
SMART Supported
Security Mode Supported
Power Management Supported
Advanced Power Management Not Supported
Write Cache Supported
Host Protected Area Supported
Power-Up In Standby Not Supported
Automatic Acoustic Management Not Supported
48-bit LBA Supported
Device Configuration Overlay Supported

ATA Device Physical Info:
Manufacturer Seagate
Hard Disk Name Barracuda 7200.7 120022
Form Factor 3.5"
Formatted Capacity 120 GB
Disks 2
Recording Surfaces 3
Physical Dimensions 146.56 x 101.85 x 26.1 mm
Max. Weight 635 g
Average Rotational Latency 4.16 ms
Rotational Speed 7200 RPM
Max. Internal Data Rate 683 Mbit/s
Average Seek 8.5 ms
Interface Ultra-ATA/100
Buffer-to-Host Data Rate 100 MB/s
Buffer Size 2 MB
Spin-Up Time 10 sec

ATA Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Seagate Technology LLC
Product Information http://www.seagate.com/products

[ ST3200826A (3ND098BT) ]

ATA Device Properties:
Model ID ST3200826A
Serial Number 3ND098BT
Revision 3.02
Parameters  387621 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 512 bytes per sector
LBA Sectors 390721968
Buffer 8 MB
Multiple Sectors 16
ECC Bytes 4
Max. PIO Transfer Mode PIO 4
Max. UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Active UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Unformatted Capacity 190782 MB

ATA Device Features:
SMART Supported
Security Mode Supported
Power Management Supported
Advanced Power Management Not Supported
Write Cache Supported
Host Protected Area Supported
Power-Up In Standby Not Supported
Automatic Acoustic Management Not Supported
48-bit LBA Supported
Device Configuration Overlay Supported

ATA Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Seagate Technology LLC
Product Information http://www.seagate.com/products


--------[ SMART ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ ST3120022A (5JT490LS) ]

01 Raw Read Error Rate 6 62 51 242781088 OK: Value is normal
03 Spin Up Time 0 97 96 0 OK: Always passing
04 Start/Stop Count 20 100 100 3 OK: Value is normal
05 Reallocated Sector Count 36 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
07 Seek Error Rate 30 86 60 434723065 OK: Value is normal
09 Power-On Time Count 0 87 87 12151 OK: Always passing
0A Spin Retry Count 97 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
0C Power Cycle Count 20 100 100 508 OK: Value is normal
C2 Temperature 0 52 62 52 OK: Always passing
C3 Hardware ECC Recovered 0 62 51 242781088 OK: Always passing
C5 Current Pending Sector Count 0 99 99 913 OK: Always passing
C6 Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count 0 99 99 913 OK: Always passing
C7 Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate 0 200 200 0 OK: Always passing
C8 Write Error Rate 0 100 253 0 OK: Always passing
CA <vendor-specific> 0 100 253 0 OK: Always passing

[ ST3200826A (3ND098BT) ]

01 Raw Read Error Rate 6 47 45 72315964 OK: Value is normal
03 Spin Up Time 0 98 98 0 OK: Always passing
04 Start/Stop Count 20 100 100 369 OK: Value is normal
05 Reallocated Sector Count 36 100 100 1 OK: Value is normal
07 Seek Error Rate 30 88 60 796471364 OK: Value is normal
09 Power-On Time Count 0 87 87 11889 OK: Always passing
0A Spin Retry Count  97 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
0C Power Cycle Count 20 100 100 410 OK: Value is normal
C2 Temperature 0 46 53 46 OK: Always passing
C3 Hardware ECC Recovered 0 47 45 72315964 OK: Always passing
C5 Current Pending Sector Count 0 100 100 0 OK: Always passing
C6 Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count 0 100 100 0 OK: Always passing
C7 Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate 0 200 200 0 OK: Always passing
C8 Write Error Rate 0 100 253 0 OK: Always passing
CA <vendor-specific> 0 100 253 0 OK: Always passing


--------[ Windows Network ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ MAC Bridge Miniport - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Network Adapter Properties:
Network Adapter MAC Bridge Miniport - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Interface Type Ethernet
Hardware Address 02-15-F2-9A-D7-E1
Connection Name Network Bridge
Connection Speed 1 Mbps
MTU 1500 bytes
DHCP Lease Obtained 12/17/2006 1:55:39 PM
DHCP Lease Expires 1/19/2038 2:14:07 PM
Bytes Received 0
Bytes Sent 0

Network Adapter Addresses:
DHCP 255.255.255.255

[ SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB Adapter(SMC2662W) ]

Network Adapter Properties:
Network Adapter SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB Adapter(SMC2662W)
Interface Type Wireless Ethernet
Hardware Address 00-04-E2-61-76-55
Connection Name Wireless Network Connection 3
Connection Speed 11 Mbps
MTU 1500 bytes
DHCP Lease Obtained 12/17/2006 4:47:20 PM
DHCP Lease Expires 12/20/2006 4:47:20 PM
Bytes Received 11180301 (10.7 MB)
Bytes Sent 1371555 (1.3 MB)

Network Adapter Addresses:
IP / Subnet Mask 192.168.0.6 / 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.0.1
DHCP 192.168.0.1
DNS 192.168.0.1

Network Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name SMCNetworks, Inc.
Product Information http://www.smc.com/index.cfm?action=products_choose_product&cat_id=1&prodCat=PC Connectivity
Driver Download http://www.smc.com/index.cfm?action=tech_support_drivers_downloads


--------[ PCI / PnP Network ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SiS 900 Fast Ethernet Adapter PCI


--------[ DirectX Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Primary Display Driver ]

DirectDraw Device Properties:
DirectDraw Driver Name display
DirectDraw Driver Description Primary Display Driver
Hardware Driver ati2dvag.dll
Hardware Description RADEON 9550 

Direct3D Device Properties:
Available Local Video Memory 262144 KB
Available Non-Local Video Memory (AGP) 55263 KB
Rendering Bit Depths 16, 32
Z-Buffer Bit Depths 16, 24, 32
Min Texture Size 1 x 1
Max Texture Size 2048 x 2048
Vertex Shader Version 2.0
Pixel Shader Version 2.0

Direct3D Device Features:
Additive Texture Blending Supported
AGP Texturing Supported
Anisotropic Filtering Supported
Bilinear Filtering Supported
Cubic Environment Mapping Supported
Cubic Filtering Not Supported
Decal-Alpha Texture Blending Supported
Decal Texture Blending Supported
Directional Lights Supported
DirectX Texture Compression Supported
DirectX Volumetric Texture Compression Not Supported
Dithering Supported
Dot3 Texture Blending Supported
Dynamic Textures Not Supported
Edge Antialiasing Not Supported
Environmental Bump Mapping Supported
Environmental Bump Mapping + Luminance Supported
Factor Alpha Blending Supported
Geometric Hidden-Surface Removal Not Supported
Guard Band Supported
Hardware Scene Rasterization Supported
Hardware Transform & Lighting Supported
Legacy Depth Bias Supported
Mipmap LOD Bias Adjustments Supported
Mipmapped Cube Textures Supported
Mipmapped Volume Textures Supported
Modulate-Alpha Texture Blending Supported
Modulate Texture Blending Supported
Non-Square Textures Supported
N-Patches Not Supported
Perspective Texture Correction Supported
Point Lights Supported
Point Sampling Supported
Projective Textures Supported
Quintic Bezier Curves & B-Splines Not Supported
Range-Based Fog Supported
Rectangular & Triangular Patches Not Supported
Rendering In Windowed Mode Supported
Scissor Test Not Supported
Slope-Scale Based Depth Bias Not Supported
Specular Flat Shading Supported
Specular Gouraud Shading Supported
Specular Phong Shading Not Supported
Spherical Mapping Supported
Spot Lights Supported
Stencil Buffers Supported
Sub-Pixel Accuracy Supported
Table Fog Supported
Texture Alpha Blending Supported
Texture Clamping Supported
Texture Mirroring Supported
Texture Transparency Supported
Texture Wrapping Supported
Triangle Culling Not Supported
Trilinear Filtering Supported
Two-Sided Stencil Test Not Supported
Vertex Alpha Blending Supported
Vertex Fog Supported
Vertex Tweening Supported
Volume Textures Supported
W-Based Fog Supported
W-Buffering Not Supported
Z-Based Fog Supported
Z-Bias Supported
Z-Test Supported

Supported FourCC Codes:
AI44 Supported
ATIC Supported
AYUV Supported
DDES Supported
DXT1 Supported
DXT2 Supported
DXT3 Supported
DXT4 Supported
DXT5 Supported
IF09 Supported
IMC4 Supported
NV11 Supported
NV12 Supported
NV21 Supported
PBSM Supported
SORT Supported
SYV2 Supported
UYVY Supported
VBID Supported
XENC Supported
YUY2 Supported
YV12 Supported
YVU9 Supported


--------[ DirectX Sound ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Primary Sound Driver ]

DirectSound Device Properties:
Device Description Primary Sound Driver
Driver Module 
Primary Buffers 1
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 100 / 192000 Hz
Primary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Total / Free Sound Buffers 25 / 23
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 25 / 23
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 25 / 23
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 25 / 23
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 25 / 23
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 25 / 23

DirectSound Device Features:
Certified Driver Yes
Emulated Device No
Precise Sample Rate Supported
DirectSound3D Supported
Creative EAX 1.0 Supported
Creative EAX 2.0 Supported
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported

[ Realtek AC97 Audio ]

DirectSound Device Properties:
Device Description Realtek AC97 Audio
Driver Module ALCXWDM.SYS
Primary Buffers 1
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 100 / 192000 Hz
Primary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Total / Free Sound Buffers 25 / 23
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 25 / 23
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 25 / 23
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 25 / 23
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 25 / 23
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 25 / 23

DirectSound Device Features:
Certified Driver Yes
Emulated Device No
Precise Sample Rate Supported
DirectSound3D Supported
Creative EAX 1.0 Supported
Creative EAX 2.0 Supported
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported


--------[ DirectX Music ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Realtek AC97 Audio ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Realtek AC97 Audio
Synthesizer Type Software
Device Class Output Port
Device Type WDM Multimedia
Audio Channels 2
MIDI Channels 16000
Voices 1000
Available Memory System Memory

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Not Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Supported

[ Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated] ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated]
Synthesizer Type Hardware
Device Class Output Port
Device Type Windows Multimedia
MIDI Channels 16

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size  No
Port Sharing Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Not Supported

[ Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated] ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated]
Synthesizer Type Hardware
Device Class Output Port
Device Type Windows Multimedia
MIDI Channels 16

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Not Supported

[ Microsoft Synthesizer ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft Synthesizer
Synthesizer Type Software
Device Class Output Port
Device Type User-Mode Synthesizer
Audio Channels 2
MIDI Channels 16000
Voices 1000
Available Memory System Memory

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Not Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Supported


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

[ Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated] ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated]
Synthesizer Type Hardware
Device Class Output Port
Device Type Windows Multimedia
MIDI Channels 16

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Not Supported

[ Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated] ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated]
Synthesizer Type Hardware
Device Class Output Port
Device Type Windows Multimedia
MIDI Channels 16

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Not Supported

[ Microsoft Synthesizer ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft Synthesizer
Synthesizer Type Software
Device Class Output Port
Device Type User-Mode Synthesizer
Audio Channels 2
MIDI Channels 16000
Voices 1000
Available Memory System Memory

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Not Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Supported


--------[ DirectX Input ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Mouse ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Mouse
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Axes 3
Buttons/Keys 5

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported

[ Keyboard ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Keyboard
Device Type Unknown
 Device Subtype Unknown
Buttons/Keys 128

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported

[ USB Receiver ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description USB Receiver
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Axes 1

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported


--------[ Windows Devices ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Devices ]

Computer:
ACPI Multiprocessor PC 5.1.2600.0

Disk drives:
ST3120022A 5.1.2535.0
ST320082 6A USB Device 5.1.2535.0
ST3200826A 5.1.2535.0

Display adapters:
RADEON 9550 8.31.0.0
RADEON 9550 Secondary 8.31.0.0

DVD/CD-ROM drives:
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B 5.1.2535.0
LG9211O ZED704Z SCSI CdRom Device 5.1.2535.0
SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-352B 5.1.2535.0

Floppy disk controllers:
Standard floppy disk controller 5.1.2600.0

Floppy disk drives:
Floppy disk drive 5.1.2600.0

Human Interface Devices:
HID-compliant consumer control device 5.1.2600.2180
USB Human Interface Device 5.1.2600.2180

IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers:
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.0
Secondary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.0
SiS PCI IDE Controller 5.1.2600.0

Keyboards:
PS/2 Keyboard 3.1.0.0

Mice and other pointing devices:
PS/2 Compatible Mouse 3.1.0.0

Monitors:
Plug and Play Monitor 5.1.2001.0

Network adapters:
Direct Parallel 5.1.2535.0
MAC Bridge Miniport 5.1.2535.0
MAC Bridge Miniport - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0
SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter 1.13.2.0
SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB Adapter(SMC2662W) - Packet Scheduler Miniport5.1.2535.0
SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB Adapter(SMC2662W) #2 - Packet Scheduler Miniport5.1.2535.0
SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB Adapter(SMC2662W) #4 4.10.9.440
SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB Adapter(SMC2662W) #4 - Packet Scheduler Miniport5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (IP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (L2TP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPTP) 5.1.2535.0

Non-Plug and Play Drivers:
AFD Networking Support Environment 
Beep 
dmboot 
dmload 
EIO 
Fips 
Generic Packet Classifier 
HTTP 
IP Network Address Translator 
IPSEC driver 
ksecdd 
Microsoft AGPv3.5 Filter 
mnmdd 
mountmgr 
NDIS System Driver 
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol 
NDProxy 
NetBios over Tcpip 
Null 
PartMgr 
ParVdm 
PCANDIS5 NDIS Protocol Driver 
RDPCDD 
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver 
Remote Access IP ARP Driver 
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver 
sptd 
StarForce Protection Environment Driver (version 1.x)
StarForce Protection Helper Driver (version 2.x) 
StarForce Protection Synchronization Driver (version 2.x)
TCP/IP Protocol Driver  
VgaSave 
VolSnap 

Other devices:
RAID Controller 

Ports (COM & LPT):
Communications Port (COM1) 5.1.2600.0
ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 5.1.2600.0

Processors:
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz 5.1.2535.0
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz 5.1.2535.0

SCSI and RAID controllers:
SCSI/RAID Host Controller 

Sound, video and game controllers:
Audio Codecs 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Audio Drivers 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Video Capture Devices 5.1.2535.0
Media Control Devices 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver 5.1.2535.0
Realtek AC'97 Audio 5.10.0.5750
Video Codecs 5.1.2535.0

Storage volumes:
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0

System devices:
ACPI Fixed Feature Button 5.1.2600.0
ACPI Power Button 5.1.2600.0
Direct memory access controller 5.1.2600.0
Extended IO Bus 5.1.2600.0
ISAPNP Read Data Port 5.1.2600.0
Microcode Update Device 5.1.2600.0
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.0
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.0
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.0
Numeric data processor 5.1.2600.0
PCI bus 5.1.2600.0
PCI standard host CPU bridge 5.1.2600.0
PCI standard ISA bridge 5.1.2600.0
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 5.1.2600.0
Printer Port Logical Interface 5.1.2600.0
Programmable interrupt controller 5.1.2600.0
SiS Accelerated Graphics Port 7.2.0.1170
System board 5.1.2600.0
System CMOS/real time clock 5.1.2600.0
System speaker 5.1.2600.0
System timer 5.1.2600.0
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 5.1.2600.0
Terminal Server Mouse Driver 5.1.2600.0
Volume Manager 5.1.2600.0

Universal Serial Bus controllers:
Generic USB Hub 5.1.2600.0
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller 5.1.2600.0
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller 5.1.2600.0
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller 5.1.2600.0
SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller 
USB Mass Storage Device 5.1.2600.0
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.0
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.0
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.0

[ Computer / ACPI Multiprocessor PC ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File hal.inf
Hardware ID acpiapic_mp

[ Disk drives / ST3120022A ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ST3120022A
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID IDE\DiskST3120022A______________________________8.01____
Location Information 0

[ Disk drives / ST320082 6A USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ST320082 6A USB Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskST3200826A______________0811

[ Disk drives / ST3200826A ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ST3200826A
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID IDE\DiskST3200826A______________________________3.02____
Location Information 1

[ Display adapters / RADEON 9550 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description RADEON 9550 
Driver Date 10/11/2006
Driver Version 8.31.0.0
Driver Provider ATI Technologies Inc.
INF File oem4.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4153&SUBSYS_40501458&REV_00
Location Information PCI bus 1, device 0, function 0
PCI Device Gigabyte Radeon 9550 Video Adapter

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory BFFE0000-BFFEFFFF
Memory C0000000-CFFFFFFF
Port 03B0-03BB
Port 03C0-03DF
Port E000-E0FF

[ Display adapters / RADEON 9550 Secondary ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description RADEON 9550 Secondary 
Driver Date 10/11/2006
Driver Version 8.31.0.0
Driver Provider ATI Technologies Inc.
INF File oem4.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4173&SUBSYS_40511458&REV_00
Location Information PCI bus 1, device 0, function 1
PCI Device Gigabyte Radeon 9550 - Secondary Video Adapter

Device Resources:
Memory BFFF0000-BFFFFFFF
Memory D0000000-DFFFFFFF

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf
Hardware ID IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVDRAM_GSA-4163B_______________A103____
Location Information 1

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / LG9211O ZED704Z SCSI CdRom Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description LG9211O ZED704Z SCSI CdRom Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf
Hardware ID SCSI\CdRomLG9211O_ZED704Z_________1.0_
Location Information Bus Number 0, Target ID 0, LUN 0

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-352B ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-352B
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File  cdrom.inf
Hardware ID IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CDRW/DVD_SM-352B________________T804____
Location Information 0

[ Floppy disk controllers / Standard floppy disk controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard floppy disk controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File fdc.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0700
PnP Device Floppy Disk Controller

Device Resources:
DMA 02
IRQ 06
Port 03F0-03F5
Port 03F7-03F7

[ Floppy disk drives / Floppy disk drive ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Floppy disk drive
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File flpydisk.inf
Hardware ID FDC\GENERIC_FLOPPY_DRIVE

[ Human Interface Devices / HID-compliant consumer control device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HID-compliant consumer control device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File hidserv.inf
Hardware ID HID\Vid_147a&Pid_e019&Rev_0102

[ Human Interface Devices / USB Human Interface Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Human Interface Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File input.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_147a&Pid_e019&Rev_0102
Location Information USB Receiver

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID SiS-5513
Location Information Primary Channel

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID SiS-5513
Location Information Secondary Channel

Device Resources:
IRQ 15
Port 0170-0177
Port 0376-0376

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / SiS PCI IDE Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS PCI IDE Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_5513&SUBSYS_810E1043&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 2, function 5
PCI Device SiS 85C513 IDE Controller

Device Resources:
Port FFA0-FFAF

[ Keyboards / PS/2 Keyboard ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PS/2 Keyboard
Driver Date 7/19/2006
Driver Version 3.1.0.0
Driver Provider Logitech
INF File oem8.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0303
PnP Device 101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard

Device Resources:
IRQ 01
Port 0060-0060
Port 0064-0064

[ Mice and other pointing devices / PS/2 Compatible Mouse ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Driver Date 7/19/2006
Driver Version 3.1.0.0
Driver Provider Logitech
INF File oem11.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0F03
PnP Device Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse

Device Resources:
IRQ 12

[ Monitors / Plug and Play Monitor ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Plug and Play Monitor
Driver Date 6/6/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2001.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File monitor.inf
Hardware ID Monitor\BNQ7681
Monitor BNQ7681

[ Network adapters / Direct Parallel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direct Parallel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ptiminiport

[ Network adapters / MAC Bridge Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description MAC Bridge Miniport
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netbrdgm.inf
Hardware ID ms_bridgemp

[ Network adapters / MAC Bridge Miniport - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description MAC Bridge Miniport - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 1.13.2.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netsis.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_810E1043&REV_90
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 4, function 0
PCI Device SiS 900 Fast Ethernet Adapter

Device Resources:
IRQ 19
Memory BFEFB000-BFEFBFFF
Port D000-D0FF

[ Network adapters / SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB Adapter(SMC2662W) - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB Adapter(SMC2662W) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB Adapter(SMC2662W) #2 - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB Adapter(SMC2662W) #2 - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB Adapter(SMC2662W) #4 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB Adapter(SMC2662W) #4
Driver Date 9/21/2004
Driver Version 4.10.9.440
Driver Provider SMC
INF File oem0.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_0d5c&Pid_a002&Rev_0100
Location Information USB Device

[ Network adapters / SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB Adapter(SMC2662W) #4 - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB Adapter(SMC2662W) #4 - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ndiswanip

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description  WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (L2TP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_l2tpminiport

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPPOE) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pppoeminiport

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPTP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pptpminiport

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AFD Networking Support Environment ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description AFD Networking Support Environment

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Beep ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Beep

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmboot ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description dmboot

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmload ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description dmload

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / EIO ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description EIO

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Fips ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Fips

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Generic Packet Classifier ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic Packet Classifier

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / HTTP ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HTTP

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IP Network Address Translator ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description IP Network Address Translator

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IPSEC driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description IPSEC driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ksecdd ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ksecdd

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Microsoft AGPv3.5 Filter ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description  Microsoft AGPv3.5 Filter

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / mnmdd ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description mnmdd

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / mountmgr ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description mountmgr

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS System Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NDIS System Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDProxy ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NDProxy

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NetBios over Tcpip ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NetBios over Tcpip

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Null ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Null

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / PartMgr ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PartMgr

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ParVdm ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ParVdm

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / PCANDIS5 NDIS Protocol Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCANDIS5 NDIS Protocol Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / RDPCDD ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description RDPCDD

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access Auto Connection Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Remote Access Auto Connection Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access IP ARP Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Remote Access IP ARP Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / sptd ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description sptd

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / StarForce Protection Environment Driver (version 1.x) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description StarForce Protection Environment Driver (version 1.x)

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / StarForce Protection Helper Driver (version 2.x) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description StarForce Protection Helper Driver (version 2.x)

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / StarForce Protection Synchronization Driver (version 2.x) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description StarForce Protection Synchronization Driver (version 2.x)

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / TCP/IP Protocol Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description TCP/IP Protocol Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VgaSave ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description VgaSave

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VolSnap ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description VolSnap

[ Other devices / RAID Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description  RAID Controller
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0180&SUBSYS_810E1043&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 5, function 0
PCI Device SiS 180 RAID Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 10
Port B400-B40F
Port B800-B803
Port C000-C007
Port C400-C403
Port C800-C807

[ Ports (COM & LPT) / Communications Port (COM1) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Communications Port (COM1)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msports.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0501
PnP Device 16550A-compatible UART Serial Port

Device Resources:
IRQ 04
Port 03F8-03FF

[ Ports (COM & LPT) / ECP Printer Port (LPT1) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msports.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0401
PnP Device ECP Parallel Port

Device Resources:
DMA 03
Port 0378-037F
Port 0778-077B

[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cpu.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_x86_Family_15_Model_3

[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cpu.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_x86_Family_15_Model_3

[ SCSI and RAID controllers / SCSI/RAID Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SCSI/RAID Host Controller
Hardware ID ACPI\PNPA000
PnP Device Adaptec 154x-compatible Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 09
Port FFE0-FFEF

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Audio Codecs
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMACM

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Audio Drivers ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Audio Drivers
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMDRV

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Video Capture Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Video Capture Devices
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVCD

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Media Control Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Media Control Devices
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMMCI

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wdmaudio.inf
Hardware ID SW\{a7c7a5b0-5af3-11d1-9ced-00a024bf0407}

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wdmaudio.inf
Hardware ID SW\{b7eafdc0-a680-11d0-96d8-00aa0051e51d}

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File  wdmaudio.inf
Hardware ID SW\{cd171de3-69e5-11d2-b56d-0000f8754380}

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Realtek AC'97 Audio ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Realtek AC'97 Audio
Driver Date 11/17/2004
Driver Version 5.10.0.5750
Driver Provider Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
INF File oem2.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&SUBSYS_810F1043&REV_A0
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 2, function 7
PCI Device SiS 7012 Audio Device

Device Resources:
IRQ 18
Port D400-D47F
Port D800-D8FF

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Video Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Video Codecs
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVID

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ System devices / ACPI Fixed Feature Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Fixed Feature Button
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\FixedButton

[ System devices / ACPI Power Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Power Button
Driver Date  7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0C
PnP Device Power Button

[ System devices / Direct memory access controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direct memory access controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0200
PnP Device DMA Controller

Device Resources:
DMA 04
Port 0000-000F
Port 0081-0083
Port 0087-0087
Port 0089-008B
Port 008F-008F
Port 00C0-00DF

[ System devices / Extended IO Bus ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Extended IO Bus
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0A06
PnP Device Extended IO Bus

[ System devices / ISAPNP Read Data Port ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ISAPNP Read Data Port
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ISAPNP\ReadDataPort

Device Resources:
Port 0274-0277
Port 0279-0279
Port 0A79-0A79

[ System devices / Microcode Update Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microcode Update Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\update

[ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File acpi.inf
Hardware ID ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08
PnP Device  ACPI Driver/BIOS

Device Resources:
IRQ 09

[ System devices / Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Hardware ID root\mssmbios

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Port 0290-0297

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Memory FFE80000-FFEFFFFF
Port 0010-001F
Port 0022-003F
Port 0044-005F
Port 0062-0063
Port 0065-006F
Port 0072-007F
Port 0080-0080
Port 0084-0086
Port 0088-0088
Port 008C-008E
Port 0090-009F
Port 00A2-00BF
Port 00E0-00EF
Port 0480-048F
Port 04D0-04D1
Port 0800-08DF
Port 08E0-08FF

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Memory FEC00000-FEC00FFF
Memory FEE00000-FEE00FFF
Memory FFF80000-FFFFFFFF

[ System devices / Numeric data processor ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Numeric data processor
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C04
PnP Device Numeric Data Processor

Device Resources:
IRQ 13
Port 00F0-00FF

[ System devices / PCI bus ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI bus
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0A03
PnP Device PCI Bus

Device Resources:
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory 40010000-FFFFFFFF
Port 0000-0CF7
Port 0D00-FFFF

[ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard host CPU bridge
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0661&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 0, function 0
PCI Device SiS 661FX/GX Chipset - Host-PCI Bridge

[ System devices / PCI standard ISA bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard ISA bridge
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0964&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_36
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 2, function 0
PCI Device SiS 964 MuTIOL Media I/O Bridge

[ System devices / Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\swenum

[ System devices / Printer Port Logical Interface ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Printer Port Logical Interface
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort958A
Location Information LPT1

[ System devices / Programmable interrupt controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Programmable interrupt controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0000
PnP Device Programmable Interrupt Controller

Device Resources:
Port 0020-0021
Port 00A0-00A1

[ System devices / SiS Accelerated Graphics Port ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
Driver Date 7/18/2003
Driver Version 7.2.0.1170
Driver Provider SiS
INF File oem5.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0003&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 1, function 0
PCI Device SiS AGP Controller

Device Resources:
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory BFF00000-BFFFFFFF
Memory C0000000-DFFFFFFF
Memory E0000000-E3FFFFFF
Port 03B0-03BB
Port 03C0-03DF
Port E000-EFFF

[ System devices / System board ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System board
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C01
PnP Device System Board Extension

Device Resources:
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF
Memory 000C0000-000DFFFF
Memory 000E0000-000FFFFF
Memory 00100000-3FFFFFFF

[ System devices / System CMOS/real time clock ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System CMOS/real time clock
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0B00
PnP Device Real-Time Clock

Device Resources:
IRQ 08
Port 0070-0071

[ System devices / System speaker ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System speaker
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0800
PnP Device PC Speaker

Device Resources:
Port 0061-0061

[ System devices / System timer ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System timer
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0100
PnP Device System Timer

Device Resources:
IRQ 00
Port 0040-0043

[ System devices / Terminal Server Keyboard Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_KBD

[ System devices / Terminal Server Mouse Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Mouse Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_MOU

[ System devices / Volume Manager ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Volume Manager
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\FTDISK

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Generic USB Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usb.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_05e3&Pid_0606&Rev_0702
Location Information USB2.0 Hub

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7001&SUBSYS_810E1043&REV_0F
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 3, function 2
PCI Device SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 22
Memory BFEFE000-BFEFEFFF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7001&SUBSYS_810E1043&REV_0F
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 3, function 0
PCI Device SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 20
Memory BFEFC000-BFEFCFFF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7001&SUBSYS_810E1043&REV_0F
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 3, function 1
PCI Device SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 21
Memory BFEFD000-BFEFDFFF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7002&SUBSYS_810E1043&REV_00
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 3, function 3
PCI Device SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 03
Memory BFEFF000-BFEFFFFF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Mass Storage Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Mass Storage Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider  Microsoft
INF File usbstor.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_05e3&Pid_0702&Rev_0033
Location Information USB TO IDE

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID1039&PID7001&REV000F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID1039&PID7001&REV000F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID1039&PID7001&REV000F


--------[ Physical Devices ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PCI Devices:
Bus 1, Device 0, Function 1 Gigabyte Radeon 9550 - Secondary Video Adapter
Bus 1, Device 0, Function 0 Gigabyte Radeon 9550 Video Adapter
Bus 0, Device 5, Function 0 SiS 180 RAID Controller
Bus 0, Device 0, Function 0 SiS 661FX/GX Chipset - Host-PCI Bridge
Bus 0, Device 3, Function 0 SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus 0, Device 3, Function 1 SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus 0, Device 3, Function 2 SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus 0, Device 3, Function 3 SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
Bus 0, Device 2, Function 7 SiS 7012 Audio Device
Bus 0, Device 2, Function 5 SiS 85C513 IDE Controller
Bus 0, Device 4, Function 0 SiS 900 Fast Ethernet Adapter
Bus 0, Device 2, Function 0 SiS 964 MuTIOL Media I/O Bridge
Bus 0, Device 1, Function 0 SiS AGP Controller

PnP Devices:
PNP0303 101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard
PNP0501 16550A-compatible UART Serial Port
PNP0C08 ACPI Driver/BIOS
FIXEDBUTTON ACPI Fixed Feature Button
PNPA000 Adaptec 154x-compatible Controller
PNP0200 DMA Controller
PNP0401 ECP Parallel Port
PNP0A06  Extended IO Bus
PNP0700 Floppy Disk Controller
GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_15_MODEL_3 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_15_MODEL_3 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
PNP0F03 Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C04 Numeric Data Processor
PNP0800 PC Speaker
PNP0A03 PCI Bus
PNP0C0C Power Button
PNP0000 Programmable Interrupt Controller
PNP0B00 Real-Time Clock
PNP0C01 System Board Extension
PNP0100 System Timer

LPT PnP Devices:
MICROSOFTRAWPORT Printer Port Logical Interface

USB Devices:
05E3 0606 Generic USB Hub
0D5C A002 SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB Adapter(SMC2662W) #4
147A E019 USB Human Interface Device
05E3 0702 USB Mass Storage Device

Ports:
COM1 Communications Port (COM1)
LPT1 ECP Printer Port (LPT1)


--------[ PCI Devices ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Gigabyte Radeon 9550 - Secondary Video Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Gigabyte Radeon 9550 - Secondary Video Adapter
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 1 / 0 / 1
Device ID 1002-4173
Subsystem ID 1458-4051
Device Class 0380 (Display Controller)
Revision 00
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

[ Gigabyte Radeon 9550 Video Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Gigabyte Radeon 9550 Video Adapter
Bus Type AGP 8x
Bus / Device / Function 1 / 0 / 0
Device ID 1002-4153
Subsystem ID 1458-4050
Device Class 0300 (VGA Display Controller)
Revision 00
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

AGP Properties:
AGP Version 3.00
AGP Status Enabled
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 8x
Current AGP Speed 8x
Fast-Write Supported, Disabled
Side Band Addressing Supported, Enabled

[ SiS 180 RAID Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 180 RAID Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 5 / 0
Device ID 1039-0180
Subsystem ID 1043-810E
Device Class 0104 (RAID Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 661FX/GX Chipset - Host-PCI Bridge ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 661FX/GX Chipset - Host-PCI Bridge
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 0 / 0
Device ID 1039-0661
Subsystem ID 1043-8113
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
Revision 11
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

 AGP Properties:
AGP Version 3.05
AGP Status Enabled
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 8x
Current AGP Speed 8x
Fast-Write Not Supported
Side Band Addressing Supported, Enabled

[ SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 3 / 0
Device ID 1039-7001
Subsystem ID 1043-810E
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 0F
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 3 / 1
Device ID 1039-7001
Subsystem ID 1043-810E
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 0F
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 3 / 2
Device ID 1039-7001
Subsystem ID 1043-810E
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 0F
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 3 / 3
Device ID 1039-7002
Subsystem ID 1043-810E
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 00
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 7012 Audio Device ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 7012 Audio Device
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 2 / 7
Device ID 1039-7012
Subsystem ID 1043-810F
Device Class 0401 (Audio Device)
Revision A0
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 85C513 IDE Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 85C513 IDE Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 2 / 5
Device ID 1039-5513
Subsystem ID 1043-810E
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 900 Fast Ethernet Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 900 Fast Ethernet Adapter
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 4 / 0
Device ID 1039-0900
Subsystem ID 1043-810E
Device Class 0200 (Ethernet Controller)
Revision 90
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 964 MuTIOL Media I/O Bridge ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 964 MuTIOL Media I/O Bridge
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 2 / 0
Device ID 1039-0964
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0601 (PCI/ISA Bridge)
Revision 36
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS AGP Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS AGP Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 1 / 0
Device ID 1039-0003
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision 00
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation  Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled


--------[ Device Resources ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DMA 02 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller
DMA 03 Exclusive ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
DMA 04 Exclusive Direct memory access controller
IRQ 00 Exclusive System timer
IRQ 01 Exclusive PS/2 Keyboard
IRQ 03 Shared SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
IRQ 04 Exclusive Communications Port (COM1)
IRQ 06 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller
IRQ 08 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock
IRQ 09 Shared SCSI/RAID Host Controller
IRQ 09 Shared Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
IRQ 10 Shared RAID Controller
IRQ 12 Exclusive PS/2 Compatible Mouse
IRQ 13 Exclusive Numeric data processor
IRQ 14 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
IRQ 15 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel
IRQ 16 Shared RADEON 9550
IRQ 18 Shared Realtek AC'97 Audio
IRQ 19 Shared SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
IRQ 20 Shared SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
IRQ 21 Shared SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
IRQ 22 Shared SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared RADEON 9550
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Undetermined SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
Memory 000C0000-000DFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000E0000-000FFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 00100000-3FFFFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 40010000-FFFFFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory BFEFB000-BFEFBFFF Exclusive SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Memory BFEFC000-BFEFCFFF Exclusive SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Memory BFEFD000-BFEFDFFF Exclusive SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Memory BFEFE000-BFEFEFFF Exclusive SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Memory BFEFF000-BFEFFFFF Undetermined SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
Memory BFF00000-BFFFFFFF Exclusive SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
Memory BFFE0000-BFFEFFFF Exclusive RADEON 9550
Memory BFFF0000-BFFFFFFF Exclusive RADEON 9550 Secondary
Memory C0000000-CFFFFFFF Exclusive RADEON 9550
Memory C0000000-DFFFFFFF Exclusive SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
Memory D0000000-DFFFFFFF Exclusive RADEON 9550 Secondary
Memory E0000000-E3FFFFFF Exclusive SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
Memory FEC00000-FEC00FFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FEE00000-FEE00FFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FFE80000-FFEFFFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FFF80000-FFFFFFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0000-000F Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0000-0CF7 Shared PCI bus
Port 0010-001F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0020-0021 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller
Port 0022-003F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0040-0043 Exclusive System timer
Port 0044-005F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0060-0060 Exclusive PS/2 Keyboard
Port 0061-0061 Exclusive System speaker
Port 0062-0063 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0064-0064 Exclusive PS/2 Keyboard
Port 0065-006F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0070-0071 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock
Port 0072-007F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0080-0080 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0081-0083 Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0084-0086 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0087-0087 Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0088-0088 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0089-008B Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 008C-008E Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 008F-008F Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0090-009F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00A0-00A1 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller
Port 00A2-00BF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00C0-00DF Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 00E0-00EF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00F0-00FF Exclusive Numeric data processor
Port 0170-0177 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel
Port 01F0-01F7 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
Port 0274-0277 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0279-0279 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0290-0297 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0376-0376 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel
Port 0378-037F Exclusive ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
Port 03B0-03BB Shared RADEON 9550
Port 03B0-03BB Undetermined SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
Port 03C0-03DF Shared RADEON 9550
Port 03C0-03DF Undetermined SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
Port 03F0-03F5 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller
Port 03F6-03F6 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
Port 03F7-03F7 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller
Port 03F8-03FF Exclusive Communications Port (COM1)
Port 0480-048F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 04D0-04D1 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0778-077B Exclusive ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
Port 0800-08DF Exclusive Motherboard resources
 Port 08E0-08FF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0A79-0A79 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0D00-FFFF Shared PCI bus
Port B400-B40F Undetermined RAID Controller
Port B800-B803 Undetermined RAID Controller
Port C000-C007 Undetermined RAID Controller
Port C400-C403 Undetermined RAID Controller
Port C800-C807 Undetermined RAID Controller
Port D000-D0FF Exclusive SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Port D400-D47F Exclusive Realtek AC'97 Audio
Port D800-D8FF Exclusive Realtek AC'97 Audio
Port E000-E0FF Exclusive RADEON 9550
Port E000-EFFF Exclusive SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
Port FFA0-FFAF Exclusive SiS PCI IDE Controller
Port FFE0-FFEF Exclusive SCSI/RAID Host Controller


--------[ Input ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ PS/2 Keyboard ]

Keyboard Properties:
Keyboard Name PS/2 Keyboard
Keyboard Type IBM enhanced (101- or 102-key) keyboard
Keyboard Layout US
ANSI Code Page 1252 - Western European (Windows)
OEM Code Page 437
Repeat Delay 1
Repeat Rate 31

[ PS/2 Compatible Mouse ]

Mouse Properties:
Mouse Name PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Mouse Buttons 5
Mouse Hand Right
Pointer Speed 0
Double-Click Time 500 msec
X/Y Threshold 0 / 0
Wheel Scroll Lines 3

Mouse Features:
Active Window Tracking Disabled
ClickLock Disabled
Hide Pointer While Typing Enabled
Mouse Wheel Present
Move Pointer To Default Button Disabled
Pointer Trails Disabled
Sonar Disabled


--------[ Printers ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ \\USER-H7N5HWUJLD\Lexmark E210 (Default) ]

Printer Properties:
Printer Name \\USER-H7N5HWUJLD\Lexmark E210
Default Printer Yes
Share Point E210
Printer Port LPT1:
Printer Driver Lexmark E210 (v4.00)
Device Name \\USER-H7N5HWUJLD\Lexmark E210
Comment Lexmark E210
Print Processor WinPrint
Separator Page None
Availability 10:00 AM - 10:00 AM
Priority 1
Print Jobs Queued 0
 Status Unknown

Paper Properties:
Paper Size A4, 210 x 297 mm
Orientation Portrait
Print Quality 600 dpi Color

Printer Manufacturer:
Company Name Lexmark International
Product Information http://www.lexmark.com/US/products/products_supplies/1,1228,fDE=,00.html


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: SiS 661FX/GX Chipset - Host-PCI Bridge

Offset 00: 39 10 61 06 07 00 10 22 11 00 00 06 00 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 13 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: FF 09 50 B3 43 03 8D 08 03 A4 08 00 12 DD 28 24 
Offset 60: 6B 6B 00 00 03 80 1C 80 01 08 E0 00 6A 00 80 00 
Offset 70: 3F 9F 00 0F 1E 1D 3C 80 00 00 00 00 02 0F 01 44 
Offset 80: 22 27 30 03 81 00 04 2B 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 40 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 B0 80 29 02 00 00 00 13 
Offset A0: 62 A8 77 72 03 03 01 33 41 A5 7C 00 44 01 00 04 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 80 81 01 20 00 FF 7F 35 33 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 02 00 35 00 0B 4E 00 1F 02 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 98 01 00 00 30 0F 01 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 88 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: D8 35 00 00 00 00 AA AA 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F00: SiS AGP Controller

Offset 00: 39 10 03 00 07 01 20 00 00 00 04 06 00 40 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 40 E0 E0 20 20 
Offset 20: F0 BF F0 BF 00 C0 F0 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 22 42 30 06 09 FF FF 01 60 60 AA 12 03 07 07 23 
Offset E0: 23 07 15 A0 00 00 00 00 55 00 55 05 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F00: SiS 964 MuTIOL Media I/O Bridge

Offset 00: 39 10 64 09 0F 00 00 02 36 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 93 8B 8A 85 85 00 3D 8D 10 00 00 00 11 30 04 01 
Offset 50: 11 38 02 01 20 0B 20 0B 00 00 12 00 05 05 00 00 
Offset 60: 8A 85 8A 83 FF C1 0C 12 09 80 00 46 B7 00 02 11 
Offset 70: 00 00 FF FF 00 08 03 1C 20 00 00 88 02 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 1F 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 3F 9F 00 0F 00 00 00 41 
Offset D0: 20 0D 00 01 22 62 30 00 85 00 04 2B AA AA AA AA 
Offset E0: 40 00 00 D8 7D 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F05: SiS 85C513 IDE Controller

Offset 00: 39 10 13 55 05 00 10 02 01 8A 01 01 00 80 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 20: A1 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 0E 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 9A A1 9A 21 2A 96 C5 D0 01 00 02 80 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: FB AA FB AA 00 00 00 00 A8 A8 D8 D8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 56 23 06 04 56 23 06 04 16 21 06 04 16 21 06 04 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F07: SiS 7012 Audio Device

Offset 00: 39 10 12 70 05 01 90 02 A0 00 01 04 00 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 D8 00 00 01 D4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 0F 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 34 0B 
Offset 40: 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 42 C6 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D03 F00: SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller

Offset 00: 39 10 01 70 17 01 80 02 0F 10 03 0C 00 40 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 C0 EF BF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 0E 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 00 50 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 5C AC 01 00 3F 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 C2 C9 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D03 F01: SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller

Offset 00: 39 10 01 70 17 01 80 02 0F 10 03 0C 00 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 D0 EF BF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 0E 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 02 00 50 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 5C AC 01 00 3F 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 C2 C9 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D03 F02: SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller

Offset 00: 39 10 01 70 17 01 80 02 0F 10 03 0C 00 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 E0 EF BF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 0E 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 03 00 50 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 5C AC 01 00 3F 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 C2 C9 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D03 F03: SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller

Offset 00: 39 10 02 70 06 01 90 02 00 20 03 0C 00 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 F0 EF BF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 0E 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 04 00 50 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 21 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 01 00 00 00 00 20 00 C0 00 00 FF 3F 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D04 F00: SiS 900 Fast Ethernet Adapter

Offset 00: 39 10 00 09 07 01 90 02 90 00 00 02 00 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 D0 00 00 00 B0 EF BF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 0E 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 EC BF 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 01 34 0B 
Offset 40: 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D05 F00: SiS 180 RAID Controller

Offset 00: 39 10 80 01 05 04 20 02 01 85 04 01 00 80 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 C8 00 00 01 C4 00 00 01 C0 00 00 01 B8 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 B4 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 0E 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 92 00 92 00  00 00 C5 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: BA 33 72 40 BA 33 72 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 CC 04 0C 10 C0 05 C0 05 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 01 00 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 01 00 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D00 F00: Gigabyte Radeon 9550 Video Adapter

Offset 00: 02 10 53 41 07 01 B0 02 00 00 00 03 10 FF 80 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 C0 01 E0 00 00 00 00 FE BF 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 50 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 FC BF 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 08 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 50 40 
Offset 50: 01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 02 50 30 00 1B 02 00 FF 
Offset 60: 02 43 00 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D00 F01: Gigabyte Radeon 9550 - Secondary Video Adapter

Offset 00: 02 10 73 41 07 00 B0 02 00 00 80 03 10 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 D0 00 00 FF BF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 51 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 08 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 02 50 30 00 1B 02 00 FF 
Offset 60: 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.h...........................IBM............... 761295520......
C000:0040 ??......T.......2004/11/08 12:02................DR([email protected]
C000:0080 ..113-AA36400-100-GB 
C000:00C0 ...(C) 1988-2003, ATI Technologies Inc. BK-ATI VER008.01
C000:0100 7D.031.000. sa36400.100 v611 .V350AGP DGD1UN..OEM VER.000.000...
C000:0140 GV-R955256D F1....l.......l.. r[[email protected]
C000:0180 .n............$TVS........r.P.{..C...+...........,.B...........
C000:01C0 PCIR..SA........h.......ATI RADEON 9600 PRO..........!..nfN8..:.
C000:0200 (.o..?...............!...........................O.;........q...
C000:0240 ....WxwI........................................................
C000:0280 ................................................................
C000:02C0 ................................0 ..3Q0`..........OD..P ....P`..
C000:0300 ......X ..........| ..........X`........hA........J.........J..
C000:0340 [email protected]=..x.....|...................................
C000:0380 ........ ...........+.......f..B.................`..........Xk..
C000:03C0 ........Xk....!.....I............U...........U....&.........../.


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HDD ST3200826A
Monitor BNQ7681: Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]
Motherboard 63-0708-000001-00101111-121905-SIS661FX$A0211041_BIOS DATE: 12/19/05 22:39:30 VER: 08.00.10
Motherboard DMIMOBO: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P4S800-MX SE
Motherboard DMISYS: System manufacturer System Product Name
Motherboard Unknown
Optical LG9211O ZED704Z SCSI CdRom Device


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

All right steviedee, Its your luck day! :grin:

I have been able to find a link from the Asus™ site *here* with all the downloads for your motherboard!

You will need to enter the following info:

*Product* Motherboard
*Select Series* Socket 478
*Model* Scroll down to P4S800 MX-SE

Then hit *search*

You will then have access to all the downloads for your motherboard.

By the way thanks for the prompt reply with the Everest™ info.

Post back with the results.

:4-cheers:


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

i followed your instructions and i am at the asus page with all the downloads for my motherboard, but what should i download?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Everything pertaining to your board and O/S


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

sorry to sound ignorant, but can you tell me exactly what to get

on the site there are some tabs:

map-latest-all-bios-drivers-utilities-manuals

i guess i go to drivers?

but theres nothing related to usb there i think


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi again Steve,

No you're not sounding ignorant at all...motherboards can be very complex cantankerous objects :laugh:
You will need to install any drivers that are available for your board, as some of them would have be wiped out with the 'repair' installation you just did.

*Here is a little more info *for you from Microsoft® themselves with a workaround too, so it might be worth a try also.

Don't worry persistence will see us resolving this issue in the end! :grin:


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

im lost

do i install any of the drivers on the asus site?

if so which ones, they have sound drivers, raid drivers AGP drivers, but no usb drivers 

as for that work around, i dont think it applies, as ive used this hardware before with sp2 an it has worked at 2.0 speed and not had any trouble, its just since the repair is cant run properly


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

That's right!..since you 'repaired' the XP SP2 installation, some Drivers were wiped out whilst the 'Repair' took place, so you'll have to go through everything to make sure that they have all been reinstalled.
I know its a pain, but as they say "That's Windows® for you!" :laugh:


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

so....download and install all the drivers on that asus page?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep, and also look at the workaround link that I gave you....remember Stevie..."Persistence pays off in the end!"

Good Luck with it. :smile:


----------

